# Massive Black Drum MAYHEM! Had 2 Remoras attached to him!



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

VIDEO - 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SUBSCRIBE FOR LOCAL FISHING VIDEOS!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Went out a couple nights ago just to record a video or two while fishing for Black drum and happened to get two nice size black drums! The one I caught had 2 Remoras attached to him which was awesome!!! My buddies measured 36 inches long and mine measured 40 inches long! :thumbup:


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Hell yeah! Nice catch


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

What did he hit?


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks man!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My kids could play while I fish, lol. That 3MB?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow. You guys need to learn how to ethically handle fish that you are releasing.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to ask, did you just "like" and "hell yeah" your own thread....then, did you go to "like" and thank yourself for "liking and "hell yeahing" your own thread....and if so, why haven't you "liked" yourself for "liking" and thanking yourself for "liking" and "hell yeahing" your own thread?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great catch and cool video! What a good time


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

:thumbupChaps Thanks brotha it means a lot!


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

@dunt all fish were safely released if you watched the video, I don't know how much more ethical you would want it to be then me walking on rocks at 11 o clock at night to make sure she swims off. I appreciate your concerns though man, some people just throw them off the pier thinking that's enough lol. Enjoy you're day and make it a good one! :thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DLo said:


> I have to ask, did you just "like" and "hell yeah" your own thread....then, did you go to "like" and thank yourself for "liking and "hell yeahing" your own thread....and if so, why haven't you "liked" yourself for "liking" and thanking yourself for "liking" and "hell yeahing" your own thread?


2 different people.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

KyleForAwhile! said:


> @dunt all fish were safely released if you watched the video, I don't know how much more ethical you would want it to be then me walking on rocks at 11 o clock at night to make sure she swims off. I appreciate your concerns though man, some people just throw them off the pier thinking that's enough lol. Enjoy you're day and make it a good one! :thumbup:


I watched the video. I was wondering why you didn't just land them on the rocks, too. Fingers inside gill plates, fish out of the water for such a long time to get a measurement. Just FYI. Nice catches.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

I bounced after the 10th "Bro" about a minute in.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

DLo said:


> I have to ask, did you just "like" and "hell yeah" your own thread....then, did you go to "like" and thank yourself for "liking and "hell yeahing" your own thread....and if so, why haven't you "liked" yourself for "liking" and thanking yourself for "liking" and "hell yeahing" your own thread?


I thought the same thing, but I think they're brothers, or Kvartek dubs over this guy's videos with his voice.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

yoo dunt it sounds like your butt hurt about something lol just cause he’s holding the fish like that dosent mean he’s shoving his hands in the drums gill rakes like give him a break. Your probley one of those guys who use fish grips and just crush there mouth and gill takes with them also those fish are tough as hell lucky I don’t get mine on vid you’d probley cry after I throw it over the wall and swims off just fine.


----------

